# il tempo che fa



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

fa caldo...
venendo in magazzino, oggi pomeriggio, pensavo che finiremo tutti fritti se, come dicono, farà ancora più caldo per tutta l'estate.
e  domani pom devo andare a mantova per lavoro. io non so se ce la faccio.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Devo dire che il tempo in Olanda prende di sorpresa molto raramente: oggi e grigio e ventoso... domani sara' grigio e ventoso con rovesci sparsi... dopodoamani sara' grigio e ventoso...


Che bella Mantova!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*.....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire che il tempo in Olanda prende di sorpresa molto raramente: oggi e grigio e ventoso... domani sara' grigio e ventoso con rovesci sparsi... dopodoamani sara' grigio e ventoso...
> 
> 
> Che bella Mantova!


che palle. sempre grigio e ventoso? Abituata? io senza sole mi sento ...strano.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2009)

anche tu lavori nei fine settimana , anna?
io credo di essere l'unica che il venerdì si sposta dalla liguria alla lombardia


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> fa caldo...
> venendo in magazzino, oggi pomeriggio, pensavo che finiremo tutti fritti se, come dicono, farà ancora più caldo per tutta l'estate.
> e domani pom devo andare a mantova per lavoro. io non so se ce la faccio.


 Ieri ad Oristano... 37°! A fine maggio, incredibile...


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire che il tempo in Olanda prende di sorpresa molto raramente: oggi e grigio e ventoso... domani sara' grigio e ventoso con rovesci sparsi... dopodoamani sara' grigio e ventoso...
> 
> 
> Che bella Mantova!


 
che fortuna che hai


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Maggio 2009)

Anche qui caldissimo... ma io oggi sono stata al mare!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu lavori nei fine settimana , anna?
> io credo di essere l'unica che il venerdì si sposta dalla liguria alla lombardia


ops. non avevo letto.
capita sì e pure molto spesso. da sabato ad oggi pianura padana.
mantova, gonzaga e modena. madò che caldo...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

*non so voi ma io*

mi emoziono ogni volta che vedo il Po e non so spiegarmi questa emozione se non con il fatto che amo l'Italia.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi emoziono ogni volta che vedo il Po e non so spiegarmi questa emozione se non con il fatto che amo l'Italia.








io quando sono qui mi rendo conto che è un paese stupendo quest'italia maledetta


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io quando sono qui mi rendo conto che è un paese stupendo quest'italia maledetta


sei fortunata ad avere vicino quello spettacolo che è la costiera amalfitana...  

il Po è il fiume d'Italia e ogni volta che lo attraverso ho quel mix di emozione e orgoglio...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei fortunata ad avere quello spettacolo che è la costiera amalfinana...
> il Po è il fiume d'Italia e ogni volta che lo attraverso ho quel mix di emozione e orgoglio...


 ti capisco...


----------



## Old amarax (25 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei fortunata ad avere vicino quello spettacolo che è la costiera amalfitana...
> 
> *il Po è il fiume d'Italia e* ogni volta che lo attraverso ho quel mix di emozione e orgoglio...


 
A me credo lo farebbe il  Piave 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ma il Po non l'ho mai visto...forse me lo farebbe cmq


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> A me credo lo farebbe il Piave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sì il Piave, fiume sacro alla patria... passo spesso per nervesa della battaglia ma più di un tot non mi fa effetto, mentre i Po è il Po...


----------

